# Teeny brag



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, Cassidy and I competed in an APDT rally match...not a trial...today. We won no placements...ran 2 times in Level 1 and once each in Levels 2&3. All but the first run was FEO.

We had a great time, after I got over a good case of nerves. The best part of the whole day was how calm she was in a room filled with dogs competing and in close contact ...going in and out of the room and juggling for space to line up for the runs. This from a dog, who only last year, was growling at other dogs and lunging a lot!!

She has worked so hard to get to this place...we actually had fun with the off leash runs...I must admit the first off leash run, I was stuffing food in her mouth but we made it and even got compliments from several competitors.

I learned SO MUCH !! I am so happy we tried it...and we are signed up for a Trial later this month...we're working on having a good time this year...maybe next year I'll worry about "points".Thanks for listening...I needed to vent!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, in my book "fun" overshadows "points" every time. I'm glad you and Cassidy had a good time!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheryl,

This news made me so happy! Congratulations to your "team"!!

I see that you are quoting "Bones would rain from the sky" - it's the next on my list to read! I'm right in the middle of "Purely Positive Training" by Sheila Booth?

Reading your joyful email made me think about that book as it illustrates so well the key points made by Sheila ...

Congratulations, and many blessings to you all!

Tanya


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

that's great, especially with a dog that had a problem with dogs in the past.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great job!!!!! Fun is far more important than ribbons and titles any day. And the fact that she was so calm in distractions is certainly worth bragging about!


----------

